# Starting modern self defense school in NC



## Isaiah90 (Jul 17, 2018)

Starting my own self defense school in NC. Trained martial artists and untrained peeps are welcome to join. With years of self defense training, here’s what i have to offer. 

*Diversity* - What makes my lessons unique? There’s no “set” system of self defense training. Instead, i invite a diverse ranges of ideas and skills to help people defend themselves. I give the tools and training needed to figure out the most effective means of self defense. I teach people how to develop their own personal system of self defense. I’m constantly updating the curriculum to keep it fresh and exciting.
*
Non-traditional *- I'm not a typical instructor. I don't just lecture people and hand things out. I'm more of a facilitator. Everyone is allowed to exchange knowledge.We learn from each other.

*Unarmed combat* - I developed my own unique system. It’s blend of techniques from Wing Chun, boxing, Krav Maga, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Kajukenbo, Jeet Kune Do, and so on. It's simple, efficient, and practical. I give you the fundamental skills in striking, kicking, trapping, and grappling. I teach you how to deal with unarmed attackers, armed attackers, multiple attackers, and so on.

*Armed combat *- I can teach you self defense with knives and melee weapons. I can also teach you simple and efficient weapon disarms.

*Non-combative skills* - I teach you essential self defense skills such as situational awareness, situational assessment, verbal self defense, verbal de-escalation, and so on!

If you have any more questions or comments, feel free to message me.


----------



## marques (Jul 17, 2018)

Hope you much success. My concept for my (eventually) self defence club is exactly like this (exception only for armed combat). So I will be pleased if you prove _my_ concept right. 

I think the Diversity is the most special point, and perhaps the most complex. Beginners often don’t have a clue, even if it seems evident/simple; not beginners often don’t want to test their stuff in an environment (‘rules’) they are not used to. But I want to be wrong in it.

Anyway, I would do this way welcoming everyone to contribute with their skill, and I (if no one better) just as a moderator/organiser. At least, I would not be selling sh*t to someone better than me. That one would lead the class on his speciality. And our club would be the top on practical skill, each one with his own ‘style’.


----------



## frank raud (Jul 23, 2018)

"I've trained in JKD, Wing Chun, boxing, weapon disarms, BJJ, and various skills for 8 years. I've sparred to make sure my methods work."  Do you have black belt/black sash/instructor qualifications in any of these arts?


----------



## Isaiah90 (Jul 23, 2018)

frank raud said:


> "I've trained in JKD, Wing Chun, boxing, weapon disarms, BJJ, and various skills for 8 years. I've sparred to make sure my methods work."  Do you have black belt/black sash/instructor qualifications in any of these arts?



No, belts and sashes are only good for holding up your pants lol.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 23, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> No, belts and sashes are only good for holding up your pants lol.


I guess the real question is, have your instructors in any of these systems authorized you to teach?

And my question then is: with this diversity of systems, have you built your method upon any particular foundation or methodology?  There is a danger of creating a hodge-podge Frankenstein’s Monster of a method if there is nothing tying it together in a functional way.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 23, 2018)

frank raud said:


> "I've trained in JKD, Wing Chun, boxing, weapon disarms, BJJ, and various skills for 8 years. I've sparred to make sure my methods work."  Do you have black belt/black sash/instructor qualifications in any of these arts?



It is not the system it is the individual.

So anything he sets up is as valid as anything else.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 23, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> Starting my own self defense school in NC. Trained martial artists and untrained peeps are welcome to join. With years of self defense training, here’s what i have to offer.
> 
> *Diversity* - What makes my lessons unique? There’s no “set” system of self defense training. Instead, i invite a diverse ranges of ideas and skills to help people defend themselves. I give the tools and training needed to figure out the most effective means of self defense. I teach people how to develop their own personal system of self defense. I’m constantly updating the curriculum to keep it fresh and exciting.
> *
> ...


Where in NC are you?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 23, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> No, belts and sashes are only good for holding up your pants lol.


I agree. They are not necessary to effective training. More importantly, do you have the understanding to draw effectively from so many different sources?


----------



## frank raud (Jul 23, 2018)

drop bear said:


> It is not the system it is the individual.
> 
> So anything he sets up is as valid as anything else.


Perhaps.
 When he signed up two years ago, this is the kind of question his was asking about the only art that at the time he said he trained in  What are the different stances in Wing Chun?
The "trained for 8 years" doesn't give a breakdown of how long he has trained in any of those arts, but implies8 years of training in Wing Chun and BJJ, amongst others. If he had been training 6 years of BJJ, when he joined, it might be something to mention.


----------



## pdg (Jul 23, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I agree. They are not necessary to effective training. More importantly, do you have the understanding to draw effectively from so many different sources?



You have belts in your system, yes? I'm sure I remember you talking about them.

Do you give exactly the same training to a 2 month white belt as you do to an 8 year black belt?

If you do, why bother with belts - and if you don't then that must mean you use them as an indication of skill level and hence to determine what you can expect from them.

Or do I have the premise wrong?

I'm only asking because the person you just said you agree with is the one who stated that strikes are completely excluded from TKD and judo because they're illegal, and that it's possible (assumedly with his training) to defend against a drive by shooting...


----------



## Isaiah90 (Jul 23, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> I guess the real question is, have your instructors in any of these systems authorized you to teach?
> 
> And my question then is: with this diversity of systems, have you built your method upon any particular foundation or methodology?  There is a danger of creating a hodge-podge Frankenstein’s Monster of a method if there is nothing tying it together in a functional way.



I don't teach complete styles. I just teach techniques. 

Yes, i built my art on a method. Here's what it entails. 
*
Simplicity and efficiency* -There's no flashy techniques. It's simple, efficient, and practical. 

*Maximum damage and speed, minimum effort* - You target the vulnerable areas of the body such as the groin, eyes, solar plexus, etc. You put enough power and speed to incapacitate your opponent. The best way to end a threat is before or during an attack by attacking and defending at once. One or two hits should be enough to quickly end an attacker.  

*Armed combat *- Same thing with melee weapons. It's a blend of Sword-fighting techniques with a few strategies from other arts like Filipino martial arts. 

That's the gist of it.


----------



## Isaiah90 (Jul 23, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Where in NC are you?



I live like 4 hours away from you lol. Are you good with online training?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 23, 2018)

pdg said:


> You have belts in your system, yes? I'm sure I remember you talking about them.
> 
> Do you give exactly the same training to a 2 month white belt as you do to an 8 year black belt?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I use belt ranks. My point to him was that I could do the same thing without the belts, and even without the ranks. I prefer using ranks and belts for the same reason I prefer using a gi - it's what I'm used to. There's some utility, though most of it is lost in a program as small as mine that's not part of an association.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 23, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> I live like 4 hours away from you lol. Are you good with online training?


I use online material frequently. Once you understand principles, it's not that tough to pick up new techniques and approaches from video. I can learn a Judo throw from video, but not a TKD turning kick (not enough foundation for the latter). If you're 4 hours away, you're near Greensboro or even out near Raleigh?


----------



## pdg (Jul 23, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I can learn a Judo throw from video, but not a TKD turning kick



I bet you could


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 23, 2018)

pdg said:


> I bet you could


You haven't seen me kick, man.


----------



## Isaiah90 (Jul 23, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I use online material frequently. Once you understand principles, it's not that tough to pick up new techniques and approaches from video. I can learn a Judo throw from video, but not a TKD turning kick (not enough foundation for the latter). If you're 4 hours away, you're near Greensboro or even out near Raleigh?



Yea around that area. I can give you a free lesson if you're interested.


----------



## pdg (Jul 23, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> One or two hits should be enough to quickly end an attacker.







And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 23, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> I don't teach complete styles. I just teach techniques.
> 
> Yes, i built my art on a method. Here's what it entails.
> *
> ...


Once again: have any of your teachers granted you authority to be a teacher?

And as to the rest, it’s all a vague non-answer.  Do you understand the question?


----------



## Isaiah90 (Jul 23, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Once again: have any of your teachers granted you authority to be a teacher?
> 
> And as to the rest, it’s all a vague non-answer.  Do you understand the question?



lol i don't care about their authorities. I'm not really teaching their systems.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 23, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> lol i don't care about their authorities. I'm not really teaching their systems.


So nobody who has been your teacher has ever suggested that you are skilled enough and understand well enough that you could teach?

I guess this leads me to another question:  have you had any teachers?  Did you learn everything you know by video?  Did you actually train with anyone?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 24, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> Yea around that area. I can give you a free lesson if you're interested.


I'd love to stop by and swap ideas sometime. I'll give a yell the next time I'm out that way.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 24, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Once again: have any of your teachers granted you authority to be a teacher?
> 
> And as to the rest, it’s all a vague non-answer.  Do you understand the question?


Authority to teach isn't all that important IMO, Michael, unless he entered his training with the understanding that he wouldn't teach until he received it.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 24, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> Yea around that area. I can give you a free lesson if you're interested.



Ummm lol


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 24, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Authority to teach isn't all that important IMO, Michael, unless he entered his training with the understanding that he wouldn't teach until he received it.


It’s not the end-all, but in a self-regulated industry like martial arts, it is one of the few quality control measures that there are.

It says a lot.  And for some fellow who is creating his own method by blending some mix of a few years of this and that and the other thing, supposedly several systems, and none of his instructors (if he actually had any) have elevated him to teacher level, it speaks volumes.


----------



## pdg (Jul 24, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> It’s not the end-all, but in a self-regulated industry like martial arts, it is one of the few quality control measures that there are.
> 
> It says a lot.  And for some fellow who is creating his own method by blending some mix of a few years of this and that and the other thing, supposedly several systems, and none of his instructors (if he actually had any) have elevated him to teacher level, it speaks volumes.



Playing devils advocate a bit, but I'm not entirely sure it speaks at all.

I could start a new art and legitimately say it is influenced by tkd and kickboxing and uses techniques from both.

I'm not technically qualified to teach in either (excepting taking the wording that I can teach others up to my own level in tkd, but I can't open an affiliated tkd school).

That doesn't mean my new system will be automatically worse. Or even bad. Or any good at all.

If I'm crap it'll be worse.

If I'm Bruce Lee reincarnate? (iirc he didn't exactly complete his previous formal training and was never officially authorised to teach)


The OP's position on this theoretical Bruce left/crap right spectrum is yet to be determined, but so far I'm leaning right


----------



## Isaiah90 (Jul 24, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I'd love to stop by and swap ideas sometime. I'll give a yell the next time I'm out that way.



Fair enough. Check out my YouTube channel to see sample clips of my martial arts.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 24, 2018)

pdg said:


> Playing devils advocate a bit, but I'm not entirely sure it speaks at all.
> 
> I could start a new art and legitimately say it is influenced by tkd and kickboxing and uses techniques from both.
> 
> ...


Of course you can.  You can do anything you want.  

And likewise, if you come here to martialtalk and present it, people like me are going to ask about your background and try to assess the liklihood that what you are offering is quality or crap.  Or if you open up shop and try to get students, any prospective student may likewise try to make an assessment, which likely will include asking questions about your training history and what level of development and knowledge you have reached, including whether or not you reached an instructor level in any of the systems you claim you drew from in creating your new monster.

If I applied for a job as an airplane mechanic, and the only experience I can claim is that I’m pretty good at fixing my bicycle and I’ve changed a flat tire on my car a few times and I like to fly remote controlled airplanes, it won’t stack up.  I won’t get the job.

Not enough depth of knowledge or skill in any of it.  Piling on more superficial stuff does not make up for a lack of depth.  There needs to be real depth in SOMETHING, even if the other elements are just ancillary, or it’s all just superficial garbage lumped together.


----------



## Isaiah90 (Jul 24, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Of course you can.  You can do anything you want.
> 
> And likewise, if you come here to martialtalk and present it, people like me are going to ask about your background and try to assess the liklihood that what you are offering is quality or crap.  Or if you open up shop and try to get students, any prospective student may likewise try to make an assessment, which likely will include asking questions about your training history and what level of development and knowledge you have reached, including whether or not you reached an instructor level in any of the systems you claim you drew from in creating your new monster.
> 
> ...



You can check out my blog below for more. You can also check my youtube channel. I've taught several students in martial arts before. I've also sparred with people before. 

everythingselfdefense.co


----------



## FriedRice (Jul 24, 2018)

You look a little bit like Jesus, before the blue eyes & blond hair rendition.


----------



## pdg (Jul 24, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> You look a little bit like Jesus, before the blue eyes & blond hair rendition.



He's not the Messiah, he's a very naughty boy...


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 24, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> You look a little bit like Jesus, before the blue eyes & blond hair rendition.


Looks a bit like he’s got boobs.


----------



## pdg (Jul 24, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Looks a bit like he’s got boobs.



I think the dress accentuates those attributes.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 24, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Looks a bit like he’s got boobs.



wrong pic for that lol it the last supper that a there a woman in (Dan Brown said so honestly it true)


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 24, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> You can check out my blog below for more. You can also check my youtube channel. I've taught several students in martial arts before. I've also sparred with people before.
> 
> everythingselfdefense.co


Nothing on the blog.

The video has no substance.

Look, if the answer is simply that you have no teaching authority in anything you have trained, then just be up front about it when asked.  When you try to dodge th question, you dig a deeper hole.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 25, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Nothing on the blog.
> 
> The video has no substance.
> 
> Look, if the answer is simply that you have no teaching authority in anything you have trained, then just be up front about it when asked.  When you try to dodge th question, you dig a deeper hole.



He is not claiming to teach a specific style there by claiming that lineage so I don't see the issue if his students are happy and they feel they are learning then where is the problem?

Had he been claiming a specific style then yes I can see the point to an extent 

Apart from the MA community at large do most of the general public actually know what credentials and the rest are or do they really care?


----------



## pdg (Jul 25, 2018)

now disabled said:


> He is not claiming to teach a specific style there by claiming that lineage so I don't see the issue if his students are happy and they feel they are learning then where is the problem?
> 
> Had he been claiming a specific style then yes I can see the point to an extent
> 
> Apart from the MA community at large do most of the general public actually know what credentials and the rest are or do they really care?



Ordinarily and in most cases I would completely agree and say the same sort of thing.

Say, Tae Bo. I've seen people say it's no good, you can't use it for self defence, yada yada. So what? It's not an SD course. It's a workout and that's how it's sold. It's like complaining a cookery class wouldn't help against a mugger.

The problem is that he's not selling a workout, or how to make a soufflé. He's selling himself as an expert in self defence that has been able to identify shortcomings in every structured martial art. He's gone as far as to claim that trying to use any structured MA in a self defence situation will get you killed.

So what happens when one of his happy students that feel like they've learned something come up against a real assailant?

If they perform anything like he does in his videos, then they'll not be able to defend their way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 25, 2018)

pdg said:


> Ordinarily and in most cases I would completely agree and say the same sort of thing.
> 
> Say, Tae Bo. I've seen people say it's no good, you can't use it for self defence, yada yada. So what? It's not an SD course. It's a workout and that's how it's sold. It's like complaining a cookery class wouldn't help against a mugger.
> 
> ...




Ok I get you totally 

I did post in another thread about using the MA buzz words and getting into martial arts concepts which are not the same as SD really (well kinda sorta maybe ) and picking apart any art will always lead to conflicts unless you understand the art and actually know where the flaws lie ( you have seen me defend Aikido lol but I will and have said there are flaws there in ) 

For us here to pick apart a guys business isn't really fair (oh I do understand the why) but to me that not any of our jobs as such. 

just my opinion lol 

Oh I will btw argue the toss with another MA (nd I have lol) if I think they are wrong but to a SD guy no as they might not get the nuances etc


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 25, 2018)

now disabled said:


> He is not claiming to teach a specific style there by claiming that lineage so I don't see the issue if his students are happy and they feel they are learning then where is the problem?
> 
> Had he been claiming a specific style then yes I can see the point to an extent
> 
> Apart from the MA community at large do most of the general public actually know what credentials and the rest are or do they really care?


Because the people whom hes training may not be aware that he has never had a teacher (which im assuming is the case based on how he dodges that question over and over).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 25, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Ok I get you totally
> 
> I did post in another thread about using the MA buzz words and getting into martial arts concepts which are not the same as SD really (well kinda sorta maybe ) and picking apart any art will always lead to conflicts unless you understand the art and actually know where the flaws lie ( you have seen me defend Aikido lol but I will and have said there are flaws there in )
> 
> ...


IMO, there’s no real difference between SD guys and MA guys. I teach MA for SD. Those who promote their system as simpler than learning à MA are (IMO) universally playing with words for marketing.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 25, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Ok I get you totally
> 
> I did post in another thread about using the MA buzz words and getting into martial arts concepts which are not the same as SD really (well kinda sorta maybe ) and picking apart any art will always lead to conflicts unless you understand the art and actually know where the flaws lie ( you have seen me defend Aikido lol but I will and have said there are flaws there in )
> 
> ...


To add to my other post, were not policing or controlling him. If you notice, none of us are going om his channel or website and leaving comments or reviews for people to read. Hes coming on here with views and ideas, and theyre being confronted on here, the same as any other view.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 25, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> To add to my other post, were not policing or controlling him. If you notice, none of us are going om his channel or website and leaving comments or reviews for people to read. Hes coming on here with views and ideas, and theyre being confronted on here, the same as any other view.



Ok


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 25, 2018)

There have been a number of people over the years who have started with a relatively shallow exposure to existing systems and through dint of lots of hard work, study, and testing ideas ended up creating solid martial arts which have withstood the tests of time.

There have been a much larger number who have started with a relatively shallow exposure to existing systems and have constructed crappy new arts which lack depth, have no unifying principles, and don't add much of anything to the martial landscape. These usually fade away in a short time unless the founder is an exceptional self-promoter.

The advantage of "credentials" (ranks, teaching certificates, etc) is that they can give an outsider some assurance of what they might be getting with a particular instructor. If I know that Joe Blow is a badass master of full-contact bare-knuckle striking and he issues a teaching certificate in his art to  Joe Schmoe, then I can figure there's a good chance that Mr. Schmoe may be able to offer me some good tips on striking methods. If I'm looking at an instructor who has no such credentials (or if I know nothing about the person issuing their credentials), then I won't know much about their skill or knowledge until I have a chance to see them move or interact with them in person.




Isaiah90 said:


> Check out my YouTube channel to see sample clips of my martial arts.



Do you have a link to your YouTube channel?



Isaiah90 said:


> I don't teach complete styles. I just teach techniques.





Isaiah90 said:


> Yea around that area. I can give you a free lesson if you're interested.



Here is the sort of thing, more so than your lack of paper credentials, that makes me skeptical of what you have to offer...

"_I just teach techniques_"

Techniques are ... not unimportant, but certainly less important than tactical concepts, physical principles, training methods, and approaches to attribute development. Any good martial art is much more than a collection of techniques.

"_I can give you a free lesson_"

The person you are talking to in that comment has been training in the martial arts more than 4 times longer than you have. Maybe you have something useful to show him. Maybe you don't. Either way, if you have the drive to learn and grow that I would expect from the creator of a new system then I would expect you to be more interested in what you might learn from him rather than the other way around.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 25, 2018)

now disabled said:


> He is not claiming to teach a specific style there by claiming that lineage so I don't see the issue if his students are happy and they feel they are learning then where is the problem?
> 
> Had he been claiming a specific style then yes I can see the point to an extent
> 
> Apart from the MA community at large do most of the general public actually know what credentials and the rest are or do they really care?


It’s in trying to understand what his own training and experience are, that might make him an effective teacher of anything, even his own take on it all.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 25, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> It’s in trying to understand what his own training and experience are, that might make him an effective teacher of anything, even his own take on it all.



I do get what your saying 

I guess I just didn't wanna shoot the guy down on a forum 

On the mat well that be different as then it real as it were 

dunno if that makes sense 

I still think that it mostly all us MA folks that look at credentials and actually know what they mean or are. A newbie looking at things well he might or might not


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 25, 2018)

now disabled said:


> I do get what your saying
> 
> I guess I just didn't wanna shoot the guy down on a forum
> 
> ...


The view I take is that this is a chance for him to learn what markets well. He came to a group of martial artists and made statements that seemed intended to attract potential students, but had the opposite effect. That's good input for him.

And the other input might help him improve either his training (and teaching) or his marketing. Both are the kind of input I look for here, and hope he's getting. Different folks take different approaches to it, but it's all feedback.


----------



## frank raud (Jul 25, 2018)

now disabled said:


> He is not claiming to teach a specific style there by claiming that lineage so I don't see the issue if his students are happy and they feel they are learning then where is the problem?
> 
> Had he been claiming a specific style then yes I can see the point to an extent





Isaiah90 said:


> *Unarmed combat* - I developed my own unique system. It’s blend of techniques from Wing Chun, boxing, Krav Maga, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Kajukenbo, Jeet Kune Do, and so on.


While not claiming to teach a specific style, he is claiming to teach a blend of techniques from multiple styles. Any problem with that? Different styles have different types of power generation, and may not be compatible with other styles. That doesn't make either one "wrong" but they may not be a good fit. As Isiah has only 5 years(or 8 years depending on where he says it) of training, with no breakdown of how long he has trained in any of the listed arts(including "and so on"), no one what his level of training is. Would you pay to be taught "techniques" from a white belt? Does he have the depth of understanding of the techniques to offer variations that may be better suited to you based on size, physicality, athleticism or lack thereof?

When he joined here two years ago, he only claimed Wing Chun as an art he practiced, and had no experience fighting a human, only dogs. Now he is knowledgeable enough about at least 6 martial arts to cherry pick techniques (Well, 7. And so on is Korean, is it not?)


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 25, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> The view I take is that this is a chance for him to learn what markets well. He came to a group of martial artists and made statements that seemed intended to attract potential students, but had the opposite effect. That's good input for him.
> 
> And the other input might help him improve either his training (and teaching) or his marketing. Both are the kind of input I look for here, and hope he's getting. Different folks take different approaches to it, but it's all feedback.


Excellent point. Let's assume for the moment that Isaiah is the next Bruce Lee or Helio Gracie. He has the talent and drive to be a top notch martial artist and instructor despite the lack of formal credentials. He just needs the marketing skills to draw in potential customers.

I'm not any sort of business guru, but part of marketing is knowing your audience, right?  When he's talking to a group which includes people with decades of training, people with decades of teaching, and people with decades of applying their arts in real world settings and boasts of a "pretty good resume" that consists of 5 or 8 (not being consistent there) years of training in several arts (with no credentials or indications of who, if anyone, instructed him in those arts) and teaching "several" students, then he's not reading the room very well.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 25, 2018)

frank raud said:


> While not claiming to teach a specific style, he is claiming to teach a blend of techniques from multiple styles. Any problem with that? Different styles have different types of power generation, and may not be compatible with other styles. That doesn't make either one "wrong" but they may not be a good fit. As Isiah has only 5 years(or 8 years depending on where he says it) of training, with no breakdown of how long he has trained in any of the listed arts(including "and so on"), no one what his level of training is. Would you pay to be taught "techniques" from a white belt? Does he have the depth of understanding of the techniques to offer variations that may be better suited to you based on size, physicality, athleticism or lack thereof?
> 
> When he joined here two years ago, he only claimed Wing Chun as an art he practiced, and had no experience fighting a human, only dogs. Now he is knowledgeable enough about at least 6 martial arts to cherry pick techniques (Well, 7. And so on is Korean, is it not?)



Ok Ok ok I was just not going to shoot the guy down I get the point lol 

And as I posted on a mat I might well have issues but that real time


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 25, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Excellent point. Let's assume for the moment that Isaiah is the next Bruce Lee or Helio Gracie. He has the talent and drive to be a top notch martial artist and instructor despite the lack of formal credentials. He just needs the marketing skills to draw in potential customers.
> 
> I'm not any sort of business guru, but part of marketing is knowing your audience, right?  When he's talking to a group which includes people with decades of training, people with decades of teaching, and people with decades of applying their arts in real world settings and boasts of a "pretty good resume" that consists of 5 or 8 (not being consistent there) years of training in several arts (with no credentials or indications of who, if anyone, instructed him in those arts) and teaching "several" students, then he's not reading the room very well.


Agreed. He'd be better off explaining what he can teach me to do. If someone presents me with a reasonable promise of something I can learn from them, I don't care how long they've been training - I'm interested in finding out if they can deliver. Of course, that doesn't mean I'll always pursue that training, but getting people interested is the first step. I'll use the example I always reach for, because I have specific expectations of folks in BJJ. If a BJJ blue belt tells me he can improve my side control and teach me how to stop people from escaping to the back, I'd like to get on the mats with them and find out. He might only have a year or two of training, and maybe only in BJJ, but it's really possible he knows something I don't - and might be able to teach it to me.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 25, 2018)

C'mon guys. This guy will up your game like 30 points.


----------



## pdg (Jul 25, 2018)

Martial D said:


> C'mon guys. This guy will up your game like 30 points.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 25, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Agreed. He'd be better off explaining what he can teach me to do. If someone presents me with a reasonable promise of something I can learn from them, I don't care how long they've been training - I'm interested in finding out if they can deliver. Of course, that doesn't mean I'll always pursue that training, but getting people interested is the first step. I'll use the example I always reach for, because I have specific expectations of folks in BJJ. If a BJJ blue belt tells me he can improve my side control and teach me how to stop people from escaping to the back, I'd like to get on the mats with them and find out. He might only have a year or two of training, and maybe only in BJJ, but it's really possible he knows something I don't - and might be able to teach it to me.



Well BJJ is a bit of a special case, as its undergoing a 24/7 trial by fire and is evolving at the rate of bacteria. God bless it.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 25, 2018)

pdg said:


>


This dudes youtube is quite the rabbit hole. It really says it all.


----------



## pdg (Jul 25, 2018)

Martial D said:


> This dudes youtube is quite the rabbit hole. It really says it all.



To continue the rabbit hole analogy:

I had a bit of a shallow feel about, put my hand in something nasty and wanted a shower...


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 25, 2018)

Martial D said:


> C'mon guys. This guy will up your game like 30 points.


I just... just... I’m at a loss for words here.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 25, 2018)

Dunning-Kruger strikes again.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 25, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Dunning-Kruger strikes again.


Those guys are pretty popular.  Not with me personally though.  I’ve learned all there is to learn, and there’s really not that much to learn.


----------



## pdg (Jul 25, 2018)

Not sure where Frank got this, but:



frank raud said:


> "I've trained in JKD, Wing Chun, boxing, weapon disarms, BJJ, and various skills for 8 years. I've sparred to make sure my methods work."  Do you have black belt/black sash/instructor qualifications in any of these arts?



Now, @Tony Dismukes reckons he's had no BJJ training, and I tend to trust that.

So, "trained in JKD" eh?



 

"I studied Bruce Lee then taught myself"

OK then.



I watched 'Enter the Dragon' when I was about 13 and me and some friends messed around in the garden.

Hey! That means I've trained in JKD for 28 years!

All bow before me!


----------



## Martial D (Jul 25, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I just... just... I’m at a loss for words here.


The fact is, what is shown here is beyond your level of comprehension.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 25, 2018)

Martial D said:


> The fact is, what is shown here is beyond your level of comprehension.


True dat.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 26, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Well BJJ is a bit of a special case, as its undergoing a 24/7 trial by fire and is evolving at the rate of bacteria. God bless it.


It is, but the same development could happen for someone in other arts, as well. If they're taught by principles, and everyone is encouraged to adapt and improve things (rather than conforming), any art can potentially yield people who can competently pass along part of the art after a couple of years. A BJJ blue belt won't (unless they are a truly special individual) be able to pass along what Tony Dismukes does, but they can have something to teach. That just shows it's possible in that kind of timeframe. So, if someone from any art made a reasonable claim of something they could help me with, I'd give them the benefit of the doubt and be interested in seeing what they can do.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 26, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> It is, but the same development could happen for someone in other arts, as well. If they're taught by principles, and everyone is encouraged to adapt and improve things (rather than conforming), any art can potentially yield people who can competently pass along part of the art after a couple of years. A BJJ blue belt won't (unless they are a truly special individual) be able to pass along what Tony Dismukes does, but they can have something to teach. That just shows it's possible in that kind of timeframe. So, if someone from any art made a reasonable claim of something they could help me with, I'd give them the benefit of the doubt and be interested in seeing what they can do.




on that subject of passing along, You mentioned the 2hand wheel throw in your art and I said it may be Kaiten nage in mine ...I had a quick look on you tube and I found the NGA 2 hand wheel throw come along (i dunno if that is what you referred to ) anyway as I think I said I went on the mat in my state as that intrigued me and yup it worked so I learned something new ...similar (kinda ) entry and if I cock up Kaiten nage now I got another way of still making something work


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 26, 2018)

now disabled said:


> on that subject of passing along, You mentioned the 2hand wheel throw in your art and I said it may be Kaiten nage in mine ...I had a quick look on you tube and I found the NGA 2 hand wheel throw come along (i dunno if that is what you referred to ) anyway as I think I said I went on the mat in my state as that intrigued me and yup it worked so I learned something new ...similar (kinda ) entry and if I cock up Kaiten nage now I got another way of still making something work


Nice. I pick up lots of bits like that when tinkering with material from other styles. I'll see a position that looks like a bad halfway point in a technique I know, and think, "Ah, next time I screw up at that point, this is an option!"


----------



## now disabled (Jul 26, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Nice. I pick up lots of bits like that when tinkering with material from other styles. I'll see a position that looks like a bad halfway point in a technique I know, and think, "Ah, next time I screw up at that point, this is an option!"



Oh the uke got the shock of his life lol and he was a nidan lol ................he said where the beep you get that from you wee supposed to be doing Kaiten nage ....I just said well you learned a lesson expect the unexpected


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 26, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Oh the uke got the shock of his life lol and he was a nidan lol ................he said where the beep you get that from you wee supposed to be doing Kaiten nage ....I just said well you learned a lesson expect the unexpected


Nice. I love moments like that - from both sides.


----------



## pdg (Jul 26, 2018)

At this juncture I'd like to extend an offer.

If @Isaiah90 ever finds himself in the UK, I'll gladly provide a free lesson.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> At this juncture I'd like to extend an offer.
> 
> If @Isaiah90 ever finds himself in the UK, I'll gladly provide a free lesson.




you really want to end up on you tube ???


----------



## pdg (Jul 26, 2018)

now disabled said:


> you really want to end up on you tube ???



Yes.

I can see the title now - "how trying to use modern self defence teaching gets you killed in self defence".

(I've been on YouTube a few times, no big deal.)


----------



## now disabled (Jul 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> Yes.
> 
> I can see the title now - "how trying to use modern self defence teaching gets you killed in self defence".
> 
> (I've been on YouTube a few times, no big deal.)



yeah but ..................how trying to use modern self defence teaching gets you killed in self defence". would get your pictures taken to


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> At this juncture I'd like to extend an offer.
> 
> If @Isaiah90 ever finds himself in the UK, I'll gladly provide a free lesson.


I know you’re not terribly serious here, but please stay away from saying stuff the mods might take as a challenge.  This thread is way too entertaining to be locked.  Please?


----------



## pdg (Jul 26, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I know you’re not terribly serious here, but please stay away from saying stuff the mods might take as a challenge.  This thread is way too entertaining to be locked.  Please?



It's not a challenge, it's an offer of a lesson that may (or may not) sway his opinion of tkd techniques.


----------



## pdg (Jul 26, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I know you’re not terribly serious here, but please stay away from saying stuff the mods might take as a challenge.  This thread is way too entertaining to be locked.  Please?



Oh, and a thought.

Am I that scary that having a lesson from me might be construed as threatening, whereas OP's multiple offers of free lessons aren't a threat (even following his "open challenge to all martial artists" YouTube video)?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> Oh, and a thought.
> 
> Am I that scary that having a lesson from me might be construed as threatening, whereas OP's multiple offers of free lessons aren't a threat (even following his "open challenge to all martial artists" YouTube video)?


Yes.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> Oh, and a thought.
> 
> Am I that scary that having a lesson from me might be construed as threatening, whereas OP's multiple offers of free lessons aren't a threat (even following his "open challenge to all martial artists" YouTube video)?


Another like/ funny/ agree situation. Whe been getting a lot of those lately


----------



## pdg (Jul 26, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Yes.



In that case I wholeheartedly apologise and retract my offer unreservedly.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> In that case I wholeheartedly apologise and retract my offer unreservedly.


Somehow, you're even more frightening when you're apologizing. It's that aggressive British demeanor. Scary.


----------



## pdg (Jul 26, 2018)

What I will do is open a lesson offer to any other member (except OP).

I'm not qualified to teach tkd, but I've studied this guy and taught myself:






I can also teach you essential skills, including but not limited to:

How to get hit like me
How to run away like me
How to complain you're not attacking me right like me
How to make tea the way I like it


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> What I will do is open a lesson offer to any other member (except OP).
> 
> I'm not qualified to teach tkd, but I've studied this guy and taught myself:



Hahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## drop bear (Jul 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> Oh, and a thought.
> 
> Am I that scary that having a lesson from me might be construed as threatening, whereas OP's multiple offers of free lessons aren't a threat (even following his "open challenge to all martial artists" YouTube video)?


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 26, 2018)

I can’t keep track of which thread is which any more, as the idiocy has spilled over to several awesome threads.  But this is what I imagine the OP’s experience mainly consists of...


----------



## now disabled (Jul 27, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Somehow, you're even more frightening when you're apologizing. It's that aggressive British demeanor. Scary.



well we gotta do something to still get a seat at the top table lol. 

We used to be able to back that up it was called Gunboat diplomacy (unfortunately we ummm don't have any gunboats now lol...actually we don't really have much of a navy left. but we can still dream lol)


----------

